

Early Problems With The NY Times Redesign - rasca123
http://modernmediamusings.tumblr.com/post/47910874915/early-problems-with-the-ny-times-redesign

======
aaronbrethorst
"Because the best reporting in the world is useless if it’s not presented
correctly."

The medium is _not_ the message.

